# Runs away when sees leash



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Whenever I pick up the leash to take Maggie out to toilet or just for a walk, she runs away from me. If I call her she doesn't come. If I go to her, she runs away. If I tell her sit and stay, she won't do that either and will run away from me. If I get a cookie and approach her slowly she will cautiously take it and then I can slowly take hold of her collar telling her she is a good girl. When the lead is finally on she is really happy to go for her walk. How can I get her to be happy and excited and running to the door when I pick up her leash?


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm of no help but know someone will be along with brilliant advice. Just wanted to say you are not alone and that my pup isn't keen on having his lead on! How old is Maggie?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of pups are not keen on their collar being touched and with fluffy hair and long ears  attaching a lead can take a bit longer so it could be that part which is worrying Maggie. Try getting her used to collar hold = treat starting with very quick touch and building up to a longer touch until you can really grab at her collar and she will be happy as she knows she will get a treat. You could also leave her lead laying around so she can investigate it (unless she will chew it) and practice attaching and taking off once she is familiar with the collar touch game.

It is a good thing to practice for any dog to be honest as being happy with having collar held may save your dog if they ever get loose and you need a stranger to grab them.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I am fortunate not to have to leash Sophie for potty breaks. She is pretty good about staying by me in the yard. As for going on walks, I recently purchased a harness for her and it seems to help with the running away. Sophie knows to get anything good she must sit paitiently. When I grab the harness she knows it is walk time and must sit so she can get put into it. I feel like she knows it takes more time to get ready this way and so she waits. I am not sure. She just turned 18weeks however. So maybe she is doing better because she is getting older.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We play that game daily with Molly...we have tried everything and nothing works! She started when she was about 1 year old. She runs and hides under the table etc..so frustrating but when she was a camp Amanda she didn't do it lol! Maybe you need another poo lol!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

dio.ren said:


> We play that game daily with Molly...we have tried everything and nothing works! She started when she was about 1 year old. She runs and hides under the table etc..so frustrating but when she was a camp Amanda she didn't do it lol! Maybe you need another poo lol!


Maybe she just needs to go to camp Amanda. While she is there, they can teach her "high five" as I'm not having any luck with that trick yet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> We play that game daily with Molly...we have tried everything and nothing works! She started when she was about 1 year old. She runs and hides under the table etc..so frustrating but when she was a camp Amanda she didn't do it lol! Maybe you need another poo lol!


Maybe YOU need another poo x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Maybe YOU need another poo x


Ha! NOT I heard that a lot yesterday Molly likes being an only poo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola used to do this. What I did was to sit on the stairs in the hallway with her lead in my hand, I sat quietly and patiently until she came back to me. When she came back, I made a hand gesture for sit and waited again until she sat nicely. A few times, she would run off again but each time I remained calm and waited patiently. A few times in the beginning she wouldn't sit and wait nicely so I hung her lead back up and got busy with something else, much to her disgust  we got there eventually and now she is a golden girl. I think it was excitement with her, she didn't know what to do with herself, with the thought of getting out and about 

Consistency is the key, as with all training. These pups are too clever for their own good.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am sure Ruth is right, it is over excitement. Rufus has some ocd traits too that I just cannot break him of, hopping like a kangaroo before I open the car door, scratching up grass before we throw his ball, I think the leash thing is the same. They are so superstitious and somehow over learn to do some things even when they are not effective. To break them of it though you would need to have the patience of a saint, and I don't!


----------

